# Help, won't start!



## willlgord (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a 2000 Altima that quit at a stop light and wont start again. Up to that point the only problem I saw was a sort of stumbling every once in a while when you were slowing down. I have spark and gas, the plugs were wet with gas when I took them out (I replaced the plugs, distributor cap and rotor recently). You can also smell gas when the engine is turned over. I used an OBD reader from Autozone to check for trouble codes and there was only one....something about low catalytic converter efficiency. I cleared it and now the OBD shows no codes, even after trying to start the car. All the fuses and fusible links are OK. 

I looked at the ECM yesterday using the Hanes manual for reference which said that if the led on the unit wasn't lit when the key is in the run position there may be a power or ECM problem, well the light wasn't lit. Could the ECM be bad and return no trouble codes Any ideas??


----------



## soimcrazy (Feb 9, 2005)

wife had a similar problem with her 99. It died on her one day. It was the distributor. Had it replaced, few months later it wouldnt start. Same problem. Replaced the distributor and had to replace valve cover gasket too. Oil was getting into the area around the spark plugs and was shorting them out, causing the distributor problems.....so the mechanic said!!


----------

